# Not more MDF!



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I have just finished these two jobs in MDF, :roll: Oh well, I did enjoy the Oak while it lasted. :lol: First one is a small cabinet to cover a consumer unit, built in MDF and Pine and the second project is another rather large radiator cabinet.
















My next job is another MDF unit too. :yawn:


----------



## pretender74 (May 27, 2011)

Nice work. The radiator cover must had you talking to yourself. Gary


----------



## gsk3 (Jun 1, 2012)

Please tell me there was a CNC involved in that second piece somewhere!


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

You do nice work. To all of those that po po mdf you show them that it is a good product to use.


----------



## Rinker (Mar 25, 2012)

The grill plate on the rad cover is great. What did you use and how? Both units have great eye appeal. The white really stands out. How did the paint go on and what did you use. HVLP spray gun?


----------



## Bradleytavares (Feb 25, 2012)

Alan, can't wait to read how the cut outs were done in the front cover. These look great.


----------



## 1tatonkajim (Sep 21, 2009)

I know this is annoying to all, but I have been on this site for a long time. I do not post because I don't have anything to crow about. I read and learn. However I do not get a link for the pictures that are with posts. Does anyone know why? Is it because I don't post? Help


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jim? You should see the photo's in the posting. This has nothing to do with you posting or not. Which operating system do you use? (Windows or Mac?) Which browser do you use? (I.E., Firefox, Chrome?)


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

Jim, You need to logged in to see photos.


----------



## 1tatonkajim (Sep 21, 2009)

I am logged in and I am using windows and firefox..


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Well guys, I now feel like a fraud, sorry to disappoint you all but the screen was a shop bought item. I bought a job lot of them a few years ago and have been using them for radiator covers since. I wouldn't even consider trying to make one of those without a CNC. rt, I used a HVLP spray gun run from my large compressor to apply 2 pac laquer. There are two coats of primer and two coats of finish on it.


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

*LOVE Sawdust Smell*

As much as I hate MDF, I have to tell you that's beautiful work you've done! As long as it's going in some one elses house, I can tolerate MDF!!! Personal taste drives me to use real wood, mostly solids and some plywoods, some recycled. But Hey! It's the end results that give you that great feeling of accomplishment! I think I am addicted to the smell of real wood sawdust!!


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Got to agree with you Reg, I love working in wood but painted MDF seems to be very popular over here at the moment. 
I got the rad cover fitted today.








Customer was very pleased with it and has now asked for a small fence and gate with more work to come.


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

I have to ask: Did the radiator grill come that way? Otherwise, that's just too much work.  Oh, never mind! I missed your reply to that. D'oh! :blink:


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

I agree with all the other post here great work.I have always liked the finish that can be achieved with 2 pack paint on MDF. I use MDF as little as possible these days as I have acquired an allergic reaction to the dust, break out with an itchy rash all over the body.Seems to embarrass the old girl when we are out shopping and I have to scratch.Just can't please some people can you.

Harold


----------

